# Eye, eye...



## George Farmer (3 May 2008)

My new macro lens is pretty cool - Canon 100mm f2.8 Macro USM.






I have 20 of these little bezzlers in my 10 litre nano.  They measure just 15mm.

Look out for a PFK feature on these and my whole nano soon...


----------



## Arana (3 May 2008)

wow nice shot mate, the first of many no doubt now you have your mits on that lens


----------



## LondonDragon (3 May 2008)

Pretty goof George  looks like you getting the hangs of the lens and congrats on the aquisition


----------



## TDI-line (4 May 2008)

Nice one George, looks amazing how much detail surrounds there eye.


----------



## Tom (4 May 2008)

Nice one   You bringing your camera to the Green Machine this week?

Tom


----------



## George Farmer (4 May 2008)

Cheers, guys!



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Nice one   You bringing your camera to the Green Machine this week?
> 
> Tom


Yes mate.  I'll teach Hepworth a few tricks... (joke!)


----------



## Tom (4 May 2008)

Lol! I bet


----------



## passerby* (23 Jul 2008)

a bit off topic...but would a ring flash work with taking macro photo's on a tank or would it just reflect off the glass... a ring flash would give even more detail...if it did'nt reflect off....be good to experiment...
cheers....passerby.


----------

